# 4 X Larger buds with volume therapy its easy



## headbandrocker (Sep 9, 2008)

I decided to do a test.
each time i walked into growroom A i would begin yelling motivationial phrases at the top of my lungs,like: "you fukin rule get huge!
"You call those buds?!,i dont think so ive seen bigger buds on married with children"
You get the idea.
These guys get pep talks screamed at them.
Growroom B was not yelled at 

photo 1 is from grow room A and photo 2 from Grow room B
same plant same age same condition minus the screaming.
I think im onto somthing here hehe.


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Sep 9, 2008)

i totatally believe this works, although i dont think you needed to yell, gardeners always tell you to talk to your plants, this releases plenty of co2, by yelling you most likely were dousing the tree with good co2, nice job


----------



## dahamma (Sep 9, 2008)

headbandrocker said:


> I decided to do a test.
> each time i walked into growroom A i would begin yelling motivationial phrases at the top of my lungs,like: "you fukin rule get huge!
> "You call those buds?!,i dont think so ive seen bigger buds on married with children"
> You get the idea.
> ...


Did you ever see that episode of myth busters where they exposed house plants to different styles of music? the plants that were exposed to heavy metal grew the most. no bs


----------



## headbandrocker (Sep 10, 2008)

Ya i played classical music for my last batch,i heard plants respont good to music but the report i read said the more percussive the more the plants didnt like it,with the classical and indian music they leaned 15 degrees twards the speaker.


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 10, 2008)

no way is this shit for real...im always into tryin new ideas...I talk to my plants but i have to whisper because i cant be loud in my area...lol


----------



## Dr High (Sep 10, 2008)

I use to have 99.9 the buzz on all the time when the plant grew.


----------



## r3tro99 (Sep 10, 2008)

headbandrocker said:


> Ya i played classical music for my last batch,i heard plants respont good to music but the report i read said the more percussive the more the plants didnt like it,with the classical and indian music they leaned 15 degrees twards the speaker.



thats insane!! the plants leaned toward the speaker holy shit lol. I had no idea that playing music to your plants actually did something to them! :O


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 12, 2008)

One thing I've never been clear on with reports like this with speakers, is whether they are attracted to the sound, or the EM field generated by the speaker coil.. Every experiment claiming this uses speakers, and I've never noticed plants respond to natural noise sources like that..


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Sep 12, 2008)

It's the vibrations in the air, they strengthen the plant so the stalk gets thicker and that brings more food to the bud sites. I think. I know its the vibrations though, that's why metal is best, it makes the craziest sound waves.


----------



## born2killspam (Sep 12, 2008)

I still don't know if its that simple.. Sound frequencies are way too high to be at all resonant with plant stalk..


----------



## mattman (Sep 12, 2008)

the world is huge and the universe is larger... maybe plants can "hear", just because it hasn't been discovered yet doe's not mean that this is not happening. My grandmother use to play soft christian music to her rose plants, they were always a lot bigger than the typical rose and there were more per plant.


----------



## bongrippinbob (Sep 13, 2008)

As mentioned before, Mythbusters did this experiment. It was done with people yelling you suck, you're great, and all that good stuff, but was on a tape recorder so no Co2 was produced. The didn't grow different at all. 

I can guarantee you that your room conditions were not identical, the temps were different, the air flow pattern was different, etc, etc. And if they were from seed, you have no proof at all because of differences in phenotype. 

Talking to your plants does nothing but release Co2 into your room. What you are saying has nothing to do with it. Shit, just living in the house with your grow will cause bigger plants just from you breathing in the house.


----------



## Dr High (Sep 13, 2008)

can we see pics of room a and room b? it may have been a lower bud.


----------



## gottagrow69 (Feb 28, 2009)

i just put a conair sound therapy in my grow room it turns on when ever i turn it on but shuts off when my lights go off. It has only been a week but truthfully within that week my plants have shown sex and grown quite alot. Im not saying that it works but i think it is very possible, i put mine on a jungle atmosphere with water sounds and birds etc.


----------



## SayWord (Feb 28, 2009)

im a believer


----------



## headbandrocker (Mar 2, 2009)

Lol i was drunk and joking in my original post,dont yell at yer garden! 
What is conair sound therepy?


----------



## Thrasher645 (Mar 2, 2009)

haha thats crazy dude. I need to try this. Does it really get the bud bigger? Ill set up a couple plants and see what happens to the one I dont talk to and to the one I do. Hope it gets results.


----------



## tastybudzz420 (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes talking to your plants works I spend many hours a day with my plants I play music to them when I get a chance to play xbox and some halo I crank it so the plants can her the gun shots and all the noise. But the main reason talking to them like everyone else says cabon-dioxide co2 you talk and exhale on your plants and they use u talking as food


----------



## Double0verhead (Mar 2, 2009)

My plants like to watch Pee-Wee Herman


----------



## gottagrow69 (Mar 4, 2009)

conair sound therapy is this little box that how like 15 different noises to help people with sleeping disorders. i seriously think it works. i also planted to bag seeds to test a 12/12 from seed. the plants have three nodes and are only two weeks old and are showing sex ill post a pic of them tomorrow. I also spend a lot of time with them so this may also be contributing


----------



## KushKing949 (Mar 4, 2009)

my ladies love drum and bass


----------



## Realclosetgreenz (Mar 5, 2009)

All life is frequency in different speeds and density.(vibrations) music or as u say "harmonic" vibrations are only a needle in the haystack. so it goes with out saying life responds to frequency.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey HBR, isn't it a little early for the april fools jokes?

Seriously, im gonna yell in my stadium too and see if it works.


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 8, 2009)

i like the mindset...music is supposed to work great.


----------



## smokedogg63 (Mar 8, 2009)

i told my friend at the hydro shop, about playing music for my girl's and he said he was going to start selling stero's next week. all the money i have spent on set up and i just needed am/fm radio. lol


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 8, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> i told my friend at the hydro shop, about playing music for my girl's and he said he was going to start selling stero's next week. all the money i have spent on set up and i just needed am/fm radio. lol


i have considered it, but concluded (not scientifically) that since it is about the vibrations, the fans, pumps, etc. might create enough. no?


----------



## Nancy Botwinz Budz (Mar 8, 2009)

I have my stereo going in my garden all the time... I like it and my plants are in tune to my energy so they like it too.


----------



## born2killspam (Mar 8, 2009)

It would definately combat still air, but it will also vibrate the stalk which should thus thicken it further I think..


----------



## nonsense48 (Mar 8, 2009)

i have been a grower on and off but mostly on for over 30 yrs. and i can attest to the fact that the ladies do react to music. when the lights are on so is the music. lights, fans and music are all on the same timer. good luck everyone and blessed be.


----------



## asphyxiated2 (Mar 9, 2009)

Dunno if you've heard, but the meaning of all life in the world is water. The water. There have been experiments of saying good and bad things to water, playing music to it, thinking good and bad thoughts in near proximity to it and it changes. They used microscopic photography to see the difference - and if I might say - the difference is huge. You can't lie to water - and water you use to feed your plants.

For example. I've been growing for the last three months Morning Glory from scratch. It started out bad because it was my first grow and I didn't have any experience. Of course, I read (a LOT) and studied everything I could get in my fingers (or eyes XD). And then my gf moved in and we had a lot of fights. Also, she didn't like my plants and so on. In the end - after she moved in - everything started to get worse and they grew as males. True story. Every single condition needed for a healthy plant WAS THERE, but still - they were males. Trauma moralis..


----------



## born2killspam (Mar 9, 2009)

That only happens when Venus is in retrograde..


----------



## Halfthrive (Mar 14, 2009)

DrGreenFinger said:


> i have considered it, but concluded (not scientifically) that since it is about the vibrations, the fans, pumps, etc. might create enough. no?


 you should google "music enhancing plant growth" and see what comes up. Universities across the globe have done extensive research, much more indepth and over a longer period of time than mythbusters. One french biologist says that its sound waves of a particular frequency that plants love. I play a classical station 24/7 in my grow room and used to have to rotate my plants cause they were bending towards the speakers. I later mounted then from the ceiling and they go straight up.


----------



## Mcgician (Mar 14, 2009)

Trance music FTW!


----------



## Dr High (Mar 15, 2009)

Messsa said:


> I agree.. Also pic 1 is a main cola and pic b is a shoot branch, so um.



I totally agree that bud therapy to mee sounds like a ton of BS.. the doesnt show room a and room b one with sound and one with no sound or yelling...hes got no proof exept for his Top cola and a side Cola..FAIL to show us the difference from room A to room B...


----------



## surrealistic pillow (Mar 16, 2009)

made me laugh so hard man, thats awesome

to be valid though you need to repeat it a few times and have a control plant


----------

